# How do I get CC off my LG tv?????



## Dub

The CC text is driving me nuts.







I don’t know what triggered it to come on and it will not allow me to toggle it off.

Arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## jmfauver

check to see if it is activated on your cable system( box)...If it is on on the box it will come thru your tv


----------



## safebuilder

try clicking input button on top right of remote. That should bring up several boxes to choose from and from there delete the cc.


----------



## Dub

That is the correct menu displayed but the cc is gray & unable to be selected.


----------



## redmauler

just read everything my brother is deaf when comes over wow it will drive you crazy


----------



## Redneck1919

Most new televisions have a closed caption button on the remote.


----------



## Dub

I have tried everything I know to do....can't select it from the on-screen menu as it just bumps past the cc selection....don't see anything on the remote.  

Going to try contacting LG and see if they can help.


----------



## bobbyp68

Maybe there is something in the menu that allows you to reset everything back to the factory settings???


----------



## hoochfisher

cable/dish box CC is on. if its a comcast box, turn it off, then press menu. it will allow access to CC options as well as aspect options.


----------



## Dub

Still doesn't light up with the box off.  All other menu items are assesable but the one for CC.  It remains gray and simply bumps past it.

Frustrating.

No word yet from LG.

Thanks for trying, though.


----------



## reylamb

Dub, 

CC can get turned on in 1 of 2 places.....

By the TV itself......
or it can be turned on in your cable box.

Do you have an off-air antenna connected to the TV?  If so a quick test to see if CC is on the TV is to turn to an over-the-air channel and see if CC is there.  If it is it is definitely coming from the TV..if not it is being generated by the box.

I got a call from one of our viewers once.  They were getting 2 sets of CC.....they had CC turned on inside their box and on their TV, so they were getting 2 sets of CC....talk about confusing and cluttering up the screen.


----------



## reylamb

Dub said:


> Still doesn't light up with the box off.  All other menu items are assesable but the one for CC.  It remains gray and simply bumps past it.
> 
> Frustrating.
> 
> No word yet from LG.
> 
> Thanks for trying, though.



Also, many displays will have the CC option greyed out if you are using an HDMI input..............which means the CC is coming from the cable/sat box.  I am not sure why, but many don't decode CC from HDMI for some reason.


----------



## Dub

reylamb said:


> Also, many displays will have the CC option greyed out if you are using an HDMI input..............which means the CC is coming from the cable/sat box.  I am not sure why, but many don't decode CC from HDMI for some reason.



Ah...........okay......I am running the cable to the TV over an HDMI cable.  I'll keep looking into the cc feature from the cable box.



Thanks!


----------



## reylamb

Hey Dub, did you get it figured out?


----------

